# Is it common for newborns to go crosseyed sometimes?



## Caring Touch (Sep 4, 2002)

My dd is a week old tomorrow and I noticed that she goes cross eyed sometimes when trying to focus on something close. I am just curious if any of you experienced this and did it straighten out? I am sure it's just her eyes adjusting but I thought I would see what you guys have experienced with this.

Thanks.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, definitely!

I think DS was about 3 months or so when he stopped for the most part. Sometime I still notice it when he's nursing and trying to watch his lips...:LOL...and he's 10 months now.

Your baby is perfectly normal.


----------



## mariag (Feb 21, 2004)

at one week it sounds normal, however it is something you should keep an eye on...if you continue to notice it you might take her to your ped. or even a pediatric opthamologist. There are many infant eye problems that if found early can be corrected, but if found later can not. The window is small, for some things only a month or two so if it was me I would rather be safe than sorry.

My ds has an eye condition which is how we learned about this small window of opportunity. I am not trying to scare you, but only let you know eyes are one thing you don't want to wait and see about...

maria


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

My DS did the same thing. He started not crossing his eyes around 2 months, but still does it occasionaly. If you are worried or if your babe ALWAYS has their eyes crossed I would talk to your ped or eye doctor.


----------



## SabraMamma (Nov 20, 2001)

it is totally normal!!


----------



## lovepuppet (Apr 7, 2004)

My ds did this a lot in the first month, he's now 11 mo and he probably stopped doing it around 2 months. It's baby learning to focus on things - I believe it is very normal. I remember bf'ing my ds and sometimes he would try to focus on my breast - so I look at my baby on my boob and he goes cross-eyed - pretty freaky and funny for a first-timer!! LOL


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes, its normal. dd#2 is 4 weeks old and she had the strangest expression on her face (eyes crossed, lips pursed and face red) yesterday. dd#1 went thru the same thing, and I think it went away around 2-3 months.


----------

